# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Who wants to see Chaell Sonnen vs Anderson Silva 2

## yannick35

Yeah Sonnen got cough using steroids who cares, i don't, is last fight was amazing.

If there is one fight i want to see happen this year its that rematch.

And this time he is going to beat Silva, is last interview after is destruction at is last PPV fight was intense has hell.

The card for Superboal Sunday is out and the fight is not on it, Sonnen will fight another guy in another PPV.

I really hope that Dana White makes this rematch happen

----------


## DanB

i would also love to see it and my vote would go to anderson silva, i think he underestimated him last time and mabey got lucky to get the win, but this time i think he will be well prepared and show his class, but i remember reading recently that sonnen has now said he wants to step up and fight jon jones haha i nearly feel sorry for him if he does, ill try find where it was and post the link

----------


## Brohim

I want to see Silva vs. Jon Jones

----------


## Brohim

He was playing w/ Chael if they fight again he will KO him easily.

----------


## DanB

http://www.espn.co.uk/ufc/sport/story/127590.html for him saying gsp or jon jones
http://www.espn.co.uk/ufc/sport/story/127615.html jon jones reply to his statement

----------


## yannick35

They need to make theses fights happen before silva retires.

----------


## Brohim

how did he even get back into the UFC. I thought he was banned for PED

----------


## Brohim

> They need to make theses fights happen before silva retires.


no kidding. When you have an old champ he doesn't need to fight anyone twice. let's do the superfights before he gets even older.

----------


## Brohim

UFC is going downhill. No lesnar, GSP is hurt, Silva going to retire soon. JDS and Overeem is only good fight up coming. And the Faber rematch w/ what's his face.

----------


## yannick35

> UFC is going downhill. No lesnar, GSP is hurt, Silva going to retire soon. JDS and Overeem is only good fight up coming. And the Faber rematch w/ what's his face.


I don't think so they got other great talents, so many fighters out there.

----------


## DanB

> They need to make theses fights happen before silva retires.


x2 and a silva v gsp, silva v jones aswell

----------


## Brohim

I guess so, I just don't like watching the prelim's and not knowing any of these guy's. I'm sure there will be some new fighter's emerge.

----------


## chadstud

Chael will beat tho show boating idiot

----------


## Knockout_Power

I would love to see Chael vs Jones. Bader was the only non striker but only brings wrestling to the table. If Chael can walk in with his legendary cardio and fight the smart fight, he would give Jones something that he wont forget

I hope he doesnt chase GSP. GSP is done. He will be injury prone the remainder of his career and his lack of interest in beating his opponent, but rather just doing enough to "win" a fight by decision will catch up with him. When you can only win a fight over 5 rounds, you take a lot of risk in that lucky punch KO'ing you or a scrape to the eye like vs sheilds. Im Canadian and Im so bored of GSP

----------


## bigdog65

I would love to see Chael fight Silva being that besides Dan Henderson, Chael was the one to push Silva to his limits and I think the rematch Silva does not want to fight Sonnen.

----------


## yannick35

> I would love to see Chael vs Jones. Bader was the only non striker but only brings wrestling to the table. If Chael can walk in with his legendary cardio and fight the smart fight, he would give Jones something that he wont forget
> 
> I hope he doesnt chase GSP. GSP is done. He will be injury prone the remainder of his career and his lack of interest in beating his opponent, but rather just doing enough to "win" a fight by decision will catch up with him. When you can only win a fight over 5 rounds, you take a lot of risk in that lucky punch KO'ing you or a scrape to the eye like vs sheilds. Im Canadian and Im so bored of GSP


Bang bro you said it, Canadian here to, i met GSP a few times, he is a great guy and very down to earth, pretty much like Pat Barry, but you are on the money when you say is fights are boring has hell.

Now he is injured that changes your whole life, plus he got a hungry killing machine after him Carlos Condit, this guy is one sick mofo, Diaz too. Maybe we will start seeing GSP lose a lot more when he comes back.

----------


## Brohim

Tonight will be a good fight Condit and Diaz!

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Tonight will be a good fight Condit and Diaz!


I think it is next weekend sir

----------


## bigdog65

agreed next weekend

----------


## Knockout_Power

wow, Chael better not show up in that condition to fight Anderson...

----------


## yannick35

> wow, Chael better not show up in that condition to fight Anderson...


I was thinking the same thing, he was gased out a lot. He also looked a bit on the juice LOL.

----------


## Knockout_Power

I dont get it, Rogan was talking about him having a hard cut for this fight?... you know when your fight is, if you choose to try and outweigh your opponent by dropping a ton of weight, then do it properly. Otherwise, dont walk around so heavy. They seem to forget this is their job, they should know how to do it properly.

----------


## gearbox

I do not feel like seeing a #2....spyder is a different level...they should attempt to have him more up. fight guys like rashad, davis, john jones, rampage, the dragon etc...then we will see some good fights..

----------


## yannick35

> I dont get it, Rogan was talking about him having a hard cut for this fight?... you know when your fight is, if you choose to try and outweigh your opponent by dropping a ton of weight, then do it properly. Otherwise, dont walk around so heavy. They seem to forget this is their job, they should know how to do it properly.


Lot of them seem to be screwing up there weight cut lately. I still don't understand a fighter that has a natural bodyweight of 205 pounds or so, draining himself to make 185, and has we get older its even harder each time.

I know i am 39 and got like 50 extra pounds i need to lose LOL

----------


## DanB

> I was thinking the same thing, he was gased out a lot. He also looked a bit on the juice LOL.


He is, he is on trt and was found to have abnormally high test levels after his fight with silva but got away with it because he had a script

----------


## DanB

He also aparantly only has one ball due to medical condition lol

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> I dont get it, Rogan was talking about him having a hard cut for this fight?... you know when your fight is, if you choose to try and outweigh your opponent by dropping a ton of weight, then do it properly. Otherwise, dont walk around so heavy. They seem to forget this is their job, they should know how to do it properly.


I though he took the fight on short notice? no ?

----------


## TheClinch

> He is, he is on trt and was found to have abnormally high test levels after his fight with silva but got away with it because he had a script


He did not get away with it. He lied about having divulged that information to Dana White and the athletic commission and was suspended for a long time. Then he got into trouble for a real estate kick back scam he was involved in and took more time off to deal with the legal ramifications of his actions.

----------


## DanB

> *He did not get away with it*. He lied about having divulged that information to Dana White and the athletic commission and was suspended for a long time. Then he got into trouble for a real estate kick back scam he was involved in and took more time off to deal with the legal ramifications of his actions.


Right you are, dont remember hearing about that at the time, but he is still on trt am i correct?

----------


## TheClinch

> Right you are, dont remember hearing about that at the time, but he is still on trt am i correct?


Not sure about that but if if he truly does need trt and its doctor prescribed as long as he doesnt test above the average normal range he would be alright. Not to mention he would have to make 100% sure the athletic commission is aware of his treatments. Just a guess though

----------


## Knockout_Power

> I though he took the fight on short notice? no ?


nope, he was training to fight Munoz who dropped out due to injury. Bisping was supposed to fight someone else and so they rearranged the card.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> nope, he was training to fight Munoz who dropped out due to injury. Bisping was supposed to fight someone else and so they rearranged the card.


Gotcha.....

----------


## Megadeth

> Bang bro you said it, Canadian here to, i met GSP a few times, he is a great guy and very down to earth, pretty much like Pat Barry, but you are on the money when you say is fights are boring has hell.
> 
> Now he is injured that changes your whole life, plus he got a hungry killing machine after him Carlos Condit, this guy is one sick mofo, Diaz too. Maybe we will start seeing GSP lose a lot more when he comes back.


Canadian here too man. Been watching UFC since 93 and one of the happiest moments ever was watching Matt Serra crush GSP. Chael is the king! Can't wait for him to finally get that belt. "Undefeated, Undisputed...Chael P. Sonnen, where the "P" is for "perfection."

----------


## Megadeth

> He did not get away with it. He lied about having divulged that information to Dana White and the athletic commission and was suspended for a long time. Then he got into trouble for a real estate kick back scam he was involved in and took more time off to deal with the legal ramifications of his actions.


 There was no "getting away with it" anyway. There was nothing to be guilty of in the first place. A year suspension for improper disclosure is ridiculous. I'm glad he appealed and as far as I can see, he WON that appeal. For the commission to reduce his suspension to 6 months is basically and admittance of their mistake. But the almighty commission can never be wrong, so we've NEVER seen someone's suspension get completely terminated, because it would be suicide for them as a governing body.

----------


## Dytum

I just wana see silva get ktfo or something broken. Guy needs a reality check

----------


## bigdog65

> I just wana see silva get ktfo or something broken. Guy needs a reality check



Dude it's going to be hard for Silva to be knocked out or subbed, being that he has laser accuracy and can pick apart people before his opponents can even get to them. Sonnen is the only man who can really put the pressure on Silva.

----------


## Knockout_Power

the reason guys dont beat Silva is cause they are to fixated on hitting him in the head. He trains with his hands cuffed in from of him and guys trying to punch him in the face. All he does is train head movement. Once someone over extends to hit him, he fires a jab and follows it up. Belfort had absolutely no chance against him and we called it before the fight. Dont stand straight in front of him, squared up and ready to counterpunch.

Chael knows this, which is why even when he lead with a hook or something, he would step to the side, lunge in with the swing with the intention of a bodylock whether he landed or not.

I dont even care about a rematch, I want to see Silva vs. Jones so one of these guys loses and the ego's coe down a notch

----------


## bigdog65

Jones would beat Silva and I think Jon would struggle against Silva but not like other guys have.

----------


## yannick35

Anderson Silva is a legend has well i know a lot of people hate him, i don't, he is one of the great. The best fight so far was against Sonnen.

----------


## cro

if sonnen gets silva on his back early in round it will be over.

----------


## gearbox

> if sonnen gets silva on his back early in round it will be over.


thats a big if....and I would not count silva out vs jones..jones has a huge reach against anyone..but silva has experience and he plans every fight very well...

ad total agree gsp fights are lame...lets jump around for 5 rounds or jab and run...

----------


## bigdog65

I agree with gear thats a big if, we will see what Silva's gameplan will be to deal with Chael this time around.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> I agree with gear thats a big if, we will see what Silva's gameplan will be to deal with Chael this time around.


If Silva comes in healthy, Im guessing KO him late in the first round

----------


## bigdog65

> If Silva comes in healthy, Im guessing KO him late in the first round


I would tend to agree, if Chael comes to the fight looking like he did against Bisping it may even be a quicker KO. but my feeling is that Chael will be very prepared for this fight he would love nothing more than to upset Silva in Brazil (and probably have the whole nation riot) but the only thing Chael has an advantage in imo is wrestling and cardio. But then again Chael looked very sluggish in his last fight.

----------


## cro

wrestling is a huge advantage.i rolled some of the best fighters around.my stand up is decent,im a purple belt in bjj,but wrestling is my thing,i may not have won but i controlled plenty of big names out there.ive been under miletich fighting systems for 7 years,ive been down to florida with american top team.been to dierdorf iowa,i have rotated around training camps wrestling ,wrestlers.i have not wrestled chael,but he is incredible,never count a wrestler out,its the back bone of mma............

----------


## bigdog65

^ also true brotha and I hope Chael can get the first strike take Silva down and beat's him on the ground. I agree I trained at Blackhouse MMA and I used my wrestling background to neutralize some of their jui-jitsu.

----------


## gearbox

I do not think chael has a change for silva. It will be the same result as last time around. He did not look good vs Bisping. 
Wrestling is he back bone or mma i agree. And the bjj vs wrestling thing- I believe it just matters how good your bjj is or how great a wrestler you are. I have seen many bjj guys work wrestlers, and many wrestlers handle bjj guys. So I think it depends on the time and person.

----------


## IRISH 425

I think he'll beat Silva because he'll screw with his mental during the fight

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

Silva got lucky with a basic choke. Chael was whooping his ass the majority of the fight before that. Chael is slivas biggest challenge and biggest threat. After watching that fight, i felt sonnen would def rematch. That belt is sonnens, silva just dont know it yet.

----------

